# Shoes



## Mulk (11 mo ago)

Summers are hot and humid here in Georgia so we begin cutting early in the morning. The dew is heavy. I have tried an assortment of shoes that will help keep my feet dry and provide comfort. Still looking. What are you guys using?


----------

